# Oslo area has been good!



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Been fishing the Red in the Oslo area, been doing good. Best cat action I have had this year. Fished the last two night there and each night we boated fish. In two nights we got one 15 lbs, a 20lbs and we lost two that were right in that range, along with the large fish we also hooked into another 9 fish in the 20 - 24" range. Been using cut suckers, havent had much luck catching goldeyes for bait. The baot landing there is a little muddy but other than that it is in good shape. We had Lots of action! Well worth the trip.


----------

